# grain mill



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hand crank grain mill for sale. Looks new in box. $30 plus postage from 85204


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I am interested but can you tell me what make/model it is please?


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Hand crank grain mill can mean a lot of things, from a $49 piece of junk to a $1,500 beast of a mill. 

Picture? Description? Heck, even what color it is might give a tiny clue.

Would love to have a good one. Don't need or want a cheap one.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> Hand crank grain mill can mean a lot of things, from a $49 piece of junk to a $1,500 beast of a mill.
> 
> Picture? Description? Heck, even what color it is might give a tiny clue.
> 
> Would love to have a good one. Don't need or want a cheap one.


Our Country Living Mill is faster and will easily grind more types of things (beans, non flour corn), but I am happy with our old emergency Back to Basics unit we bought as a Y2K bargain in January 2000.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, I also would like to know what model or brand it is.


----------

